# Kicking methadone...



## piratehobo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so i read the whole DIY kicking heroin thread, and I've had a few ideas about getting offa methadone... Thing is, I was an ignorant kid that just wanted to be high and stay that way, so I upped my methadone to a ridiculously high dose... 178 mgs. Now, I really wanna travel and get away from my dad (whole 'nother story) but i feel like it's gonna take me forever to get offa this shit and I've already been on it for a couple of years. I estimate about a year and 2 months if I go down 5mgs/week. See, I'm prone to seizures and that is something I'm afraid of happening if I try to go down too fast (I knew someone who was on a high dose like 200 mgs, got arrested and had multiple seizures in jail since they wouldn't give him anything and there was no one to pay the clinic to come jail dose him), not to mention the possibility of relapse. I've thought of just getting some black and replacing methadone with that for a while until I'm hooked on the dope and not the methadone, since (although no fun) it's much easier to kick black than methadone. The one time I tried kicking just 30 mgs of methadone cold turkey in Portland, I didn't sleep for 3 weeks, got delirious 'n' crazy, then ended up copping under bunside bridge anyhow. As far as suboxone, I have to get my dose down to at least 65 mgs b4 they can give it to me, cuz it won't work otherwise. So, my point was...uhm... oh yea, if anyone knows an effective and quick way to get down to 65 mgs w/out feeling like death and having seizures... I'd appreciate it... And I guess this is a DIY motivater to stay the hell away from opiates, or something..


----------



## fortyozchaos (May 30, 2010)

.....


----------



## wartomods (May 30, 2010)

move the fuck out, get out of that ambience, kick the methadone cold turkey, and get some benzos for the times when you feel weaker, i heard they work good, because they give you the no anxiety proprieties without the opiate warm blanket happiness,


----------



## colorado (Jun 1, 2010)

get suboxone or subutex find people that are clean to hang with this mess didnt take a day to get in and it will take a while to get out stay strong the most important part of getting clean for me wasnt kickin the habit the size of texas but staying clean it is hard when everyone around if fucked up i agree with the xanax vallum idea ween your self and fuck metadone doctors they dont want you clean stay stong sister it gets better you can eat sleep and shit normal again just dont give up


----------



## A better World (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate to say it but theres no easy way to kick methadone. Never been on it myself i kicked the dope cold turkey but i know alot of people who have. Your best bet is to get on suboxone for the first month to avoid the serious withdrawal effects but methadone causes post acute withdrawal syndrome very badly. No matter how you do it you will be kicking for up to two years. My friend has 7 monthes off it and just started sleeping through the night again. Watch out kicking suboxone sucks too but shouldnt be too bad if your only on it a month or so. If you can find charity care or have insurance maybe check into a 28 day program if your afraid of relapse. It sucks but its better then slamming dope in my opinion.


----------

